# What kind of bulb is this, really?



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive looked. And then I looked some more. I am so frustrated. :icon_hang

This is the bulb that came with my Finnex G4 aquarium. I obviously checked their site and they dont even list this kind of bulb, or the fixture that it came with(the Epoch Clip Light (or lamp)). I did find several of them for sale, but they all are 2700K, or the wrong wattage, and on the one from Finnex, two of the tubes are white and one of them is blue. I havent seen anything like that in all my searching. Can anyone tell me who carries these bulbs in the proper wattages and temperatures? Please?!


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Have you tried bulbs.com, and the information we need to Id. the bulb is under your thumb. A new picture with the Info. showing would help.

The blue tube on the other bulb is probably actinic. It would probably be a good replacement.

The bulb you have looks like a replacement.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I work at a home improvement store and some of the older power compact fluorescent bulbs had that shape. The newer ones are spiral-shaped. It has a standard base. Just buy one in the spectrum and wattage that you need.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Yep, standard or medium based OLD CFL.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, yall!



Dryn said:


> I work at a home improvement store and some of the older power compact fluorescent bulbs had that shape. The newer ones are spiral-shaped. It has a standard base. Just buy one in the spectrum and wattage that you need.


The one in my hand is for my reptiles.. The one with the aquarium is exactly the same, but the tube bends are curved. The aquarium bulb has two white tubes and one blue tube on the same bulb.


Dryn said:


> I work at a home improvement store and some of the older power compact fluorescent bulbs had that shape. The newer ones are spiral-shaped. It has a standard base. Just buy one in the spectrum and wattage that you need.





WhiteDevil said:


> Yep, standard or medium based OLD CFL.


And to the crux of the question.. Where do I find CF bulbs with the proper spectrum/temperature? And the blue/white combo bulbs, etc??


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres one suggestion,

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8068+9870&pcatid=9870

This should give you an idea of what your looking for. Searching for *mini compact bulbs* in most aquarium sites, should give you what you want. I have the Coralife 50/50 in my 5 gallon hex and it looks and works great.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Terrific. Now I wonder why the hell I didnt come across that while I was looking for 'compact fluorescent aquarium bulbs', and other related searches. lol

Thanks for the "mini" tip. 

edit: Whoa! Only 10w? The bulb that came with the tank is 26W.. maybe thats why I didnt see those bulbs.


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Would you please take a picture of the bulb you want with the information wattage etc. showing.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Found 20w versions.. Awesome. Thanks mindnova, as per your name, youve exploded my mind!


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

(The following is not helpful but just the result of curiosity.)

The bulb shape is triple (or triple twin) tube with medium screw base.

Theres a Belgian company called Aquatic Nature that makes a series of bulbs (for the European market) in that particular shape and each set of tubes can be a different color. Click on Solar Lux. The bulbs can be white, red/pink, and blue.

It sounds like something in your description but I just curious to know if your bulb is actually colored like those or if the diagram is photoshopped as a demonstration.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

mindnova, here is the only info on the bulb that I have.















Nymsley, my bulb actually has a blue tube. Just like the SO 02 169 light at the bottom right of the solar lux image. Thats _exactly_ what Im looking for.

Sorry, mindnova.. Nymsley is now the man.  The one who finds the bulb for sale wins.:humble: lol


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

That looks really cool but mindnova is still one up on this.

The bulbs are for the Euro market so they run on higher voltages.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah. Well, poo. 

I spoke to the guy I got the aquarium and light from, he said they should have them in stock pretty soon for about $20. So Im good to go, I guess. Id still like to maybe find another place. Its always good to have a choice.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

If you can accept $20.00 for that bulb go to Wal*Mart and look at the aquarium bulbs in the Pet Department. The bulbs there are a lot less expensive. 

I do not know if the bulb with colors is better for the plants or not but it probably will not take long for the manufacturers to rationalize their line internationally. Anything that has a market will be offered.

If the price per bulb does not cause undue hardship a call to AHS for a set of fixtures and bulbs would not be remiss. LEDs are going to be the next "bright and shiny toy" that comes along to revolutionize our Hobby but that is probably at least a couple of years away (but who knows when technology will happen?) and even though you will always be behind the curve AHS will get and keep you relatively current.

Incidentally what you are referring to as standard is called an Edison Base and is the new type bulb to replace the original Tungsten type bulb because it is so energy inefficient and the new bulb actually lasts a lot longer than the old style bulb. Get used to them because the old style bulbs will be phased out soon.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

While the blue tube might not be any more beneficial to the plants, it certainly improves the look of the plants and fish, imo. Plus for a small four gallon aquarium for my office the small light should be quite sufficient. LEDs is something Ive been thinking about, as I have some neat-o LED rings and strips. But I dont know the wattage, temperature, spectrum, etc yet.

Ive been to WalMarx. The 'super center' near me literally has about 25' of shelving for fish supplies. Theyre no help at all.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Do not seek help at any of the big box stores including Wal*Mart. Just buy the stuff they have. Stores all exist to make money. WEB Sites like this one are where you get reasonably accurate information although most of the long term, active members are earning their living off of the Hobby there is such looking over the shoulders by everyone that the information is generally accurate and non-directional if you wait a bit for others to chime in.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Reviving a fairly old thread, but I found replacement bulbs at this site: http://tinyurl.com/2vd7lk9

The only difference (aside from the color temperature) seems to be that the bulb is rated for 110V, while the bulb in the Epoch light is rated for 115V. Will this difference significantly decrease the bulb life?

Also, I talked to a finnex representative, who said 6500K daylight bulbs would be available from the finnex dealers sometime in January.


----------

